# Bad Reptile Shops



## underdog (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi guys, didn't know what section of the forum to put this.

I visited a local reptile shop last week, it was the first time I had been there and it will be the last. It may have been me over reacting so I would like your opinion on if there was anything worth reporting, and if so, to who.

The shop was well kitted out, nice looking etc but things just weren't right.

First thing was the smell, the place stunk. There were two iguanas there, at a guess about 18 months old, both with half a tail missing, and there was no sign of re growth. I asked what had happend to them and the guy there said he had bought them like it.

There iguanas had nothing in their cages other than food bowl, there was no branches, they were on the floor.

There was a glass tank, in the window







with 2 water dragons, on of them seemed to have a fresh wound on the back of it's neck, you could just see pink flesh.

Then when I went to another back room in the shop there was a faily large Bosc in a glass viv with no basking light on just a UV tube, no substrate on the floor, this was just in a dark corner of a passage.

So am I over reacting or is this something worth reporting?


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

Name?
I know a few shops in south wales that are not worth going near


----------



## underdog (Mar 11, 2008)

I wasn't sure if naming was acceptable on here. I have sent you a PM to be sure, don't want to be naughty on my first day here.

Could you name the others in the area or PM me so I can avoid them being in there really upset me.


----------



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

Are you talking about the one in Cardiff?

I went two two stores yesterday, Reptile Cymru which was fantastic, couldn't believe how nice it was after visits to other stores.

On the way out of Cardiff we saw another store in the Ely area, we stopped off to check it out as it didn't appear in the Yellow Pages when I searched.

I think you're on about this store as when I entered I couldn't wait to leave, I was petered throughout the visit and it felt like dodgy market traders in there - The one chap had a go at someone as he was taking a picture on his phone.

I'm only just looking at reptiles and my knowledge is next to none, but I've done some reading on Leopard Geckos and they seemed to be in a Viv with an extra bright bulb and sand substrate - The poor things were desperate to find dark shelter in their hide one disturbed.

I also noticed damage to other lizzards (tails and whatnot), but I don't really know what to look for to be honest.


----------



## underdog (Mar 11, 2008)

Dork Knight said:


> Are you talking about the one in Cardiff?


No this one was just down the road in Porthcawl, although it sounds like a very similar experience to yours. I wanted to check if I was being over sensitive to the animals in there. Maybe if someone lives close by they could take a look and see what they think?

I am going to have to check out Reptile Cymru by the sounds of it, every post on here seems ot rave about the place. I normally head Swansea way for reptile stuff to world of aquatics as they have always been there to offer advice and the animals are well looked after.


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks. there are several around and the best thing is not to buy from them! I even go as far as eves dropping on conversations and then talking to the customers about why not to buy lol


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Dork Knight said:


> Are you talking about the one in Cardiff?
> 
> I went two two stores yesterday, Reptile Cymru which was fantastic, couldn't believe how nice it was after visits to other stores.
> 
> ...


Agreed 100%.

Anyway yeh check out reptile cymru, Christy/Avathran is on the forums and shes the nicest lady you will ever come across. Its a really good store too with really friendly people.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

underdog said:


> No this one was just down the road in Porthcawl, although it sounds like a very similar experience to yours. I wanted to check if I was being over sensitive to the animals in there. Maybe if someone lives close by they could take a look and see what they think?
> 
> I am going to have to check out Reptile Cymru by the sounds of it, every post on here seems ot rave about the place. I normally head Swansea way for reptile stuff to world of aquatics as they have always been there to offer advice and the animals are well looked after.


Got a horrible feling i know which shop this is,recently sold them a largish bosc and adult red tegu.Hate to think of them living in bad conditions,somebody rescue them please!!!!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Berber King said:


> Got a horrible feling i know which shop this is,recently sold them a largish bosc and adult red tegu.Hate to think of them living in bad conditions,somebody rescue them please!!!!


If you dont mind me asking? if you know it was a shitty shop.... why sell them a living breathing animal?


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

I Think I Know This Shop


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Luton Reptile Rescue said:


> If you dont mind me asking? if you know it was a shitty shop.... why sell them a living breathing animal?


Ive never been there myself,i run the livestock section of a rep wholesalers-supplying 100s of shops.I didnt know it was bad until i saw this.As it happens we no longer supply this shop (through no fault of our own,their descision).I wish i could check on every animals home but not possible due to the nature of my job-its not my business,im an employee.


----------



## 2pac (Jan 29, 2008)

Dork Knight said:


> Are you talking about the one in Cardiff?
> 
> I went two two stores yesterday, Reptile Cymru which was fantastic, couldn't believe how nice it was after visits to other stores.
> 
> ...


mike 
from scales n tails the igguana s bought in with tails nipd off what do u wont me to do about it glue new tails on . the water dragon was bit by the male when mating hence being seperated, with it now is being treated with wound healer it is not a bosc it is a red tegu and if u had kooked up into the top u would have seen a 4 ft uv tube


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

2pac said:


> mike
> from scales n tails the igguana s bought in with tails nipd off what do u wont me to do about it glue new tails on . the water dragon was bit by the male when mating hence being seperated, with it now is being treated with wound healer it is not a bosc it is a red tegu and if u had kooked up into the top u would have seen a 4 ft uv tube


2pac? welcome back :whistling2:


----------



## underdog (Mar 11, 2008)

2pac said:


> mike
> from scales n tails the igguana s bought in with tails nipd off what do u wont me to do about it glue new tails on . the water dragon was bit by the male when mating hence being seperated, with it now is being treated with wound healer it is not a bosc it is a red tegu and if u had kooked up into the top u would have seen a 4 ft uv tube


And the Tree dwelling iguanas are stuck the cage floors with no furniture because? I said the, what I thought, was a bosc of some kind had a UV light, I did say that but it was still stuck in a dark cage with nothing else in it at the end of of a passage yes?

When did you seperate the dragons? Because I was in there a few days back and they were together, in the window. How come all the cages were dry? No sign of misting at all?

I was asking advice from people here if they thought what I seen was bad, nothing more, although your attitude does little to convince me I was wrong to be honest.


----------



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

2pac said:


> mike
> from scales n tails the igguana s bought in with tails nipd off what do u wont me to do about it glue new tails on . the water dragon was bit by the male when mating hence being seperated, with it now is being treated with wound healer it is not a bosc it is a red tegu and if u had kooked up into the top u would have seen a 4 ft uv tube


As you quoted me perhaps you should re-read my post, absorb some of the information, and post back here - I think by my comments, which others seem to agree with, you could see what you're doing is detracting from a good customer experience and better yourselves to make it a better environment for visitors/potential paying customers.

I didn't realise that posting the company name was inappropriate, so I apologise for that.

I noticed that you're the official dealer for a certain vivarium maker, which according to information on the internet tells me is located in the street behind your shop - That sounds pretty good and it always helps to support local businesses.



cornmorphs said:


> 2pac? welcome back :whistling2:


Your reply seems to imply that this is a know person/IP - Correct?


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Dork Knight said:


> Your reply seems to imply that this is a know person/IP - Correct?


I think nige was making a joke - about the singer 2pac! : victory:


----------



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

Whoops, totally thinking in the wrong direction there.

Cheers


----------



## ingwerules (Jan 22, 2008)

as people are mentioning several different shops i'd like to pass coment if thats ok.
im from cardiff but now live in swansea so know all these shops(and more)
in my previous experience whenever ive visited these shops i've never found a problem! not saying there isnt, just my opinion. everybody can criticise somebody in this game. all the shops have always offered good honest advice when asked(even if advice wasnt needed) in all fairness the people working in porthcawl werent at all knowledgable but later in conversation was told they were minding the shop as the owner was out on buiness.
there is a store in penllergaer,swansea, which sells all sorts of pet foods but do some reptiles and livefood,ive found that if a certain member of staff is not there that the shop is crap, the member of staff is Tim, so if your passing and want anything go in and ask for him. hes very helpful and quite knowledged. 
please only bring these people down if there is good reason as they are there trying to make a living. however if you do have a problem have the balls to say it to their face b4 posting it behind their backs: victory:


----------



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

Personally I have no problem voicing my opinion and this is one place where you can do this, everyone is entitled to their opinion and can voice their views.

First appearances and staff attitudes make a lasting impression, the impression given to me was not good and of course, that’s my opinion – Therefore this is one of the stores with which I’ll choose to avoid and that I did not feel comfortable in.

I still don't know why photographs were not allowed, perhaps its store policy, but it was not explained in this fashion.

I also wonder why extra bright viewing bulbs were being sold for use with nocturnal reptiles.

They’re just another two things that I noticed which put me off using the store.



If you and others have a pleasant experience then so be it, this was not the case for me.

Perhaps it may be better if this thread were locked or deleted if the thread starts to deteriorate.


----------



## 2pac (Jan 29, 2008)

underdog said:


> And the Tree dwelling iguanas are stuck the cage floors with no furniture because? I said the, what I thought, was a bosc of some kind had a UV light, I did say that but it was still stuck in a dark cage with nothing else in it at the end of of a passage yes?
> 
> When did you seperate the dragons? Because I was in there a few days back and they were together, in the window. How come all the cages were dry? No sign of misting at all?
> 
> I was asking advice from people here if they thought what I seen was bad, nothing more, although your attitude does little to convince me I was wrong to be honest.


hi mate im not trying to be funny its just the iggy's were in very reciently and only in the temp cages until a descision was made what to do with them (now placed in the large corner viv ) and the two female's were removed from the male and placed in there temp viv (together ) as the male was a bit too frisky with BOTH of them (he is the large male in the corner viv ) her wound was new at the time obviously and is now healing (after she was imediately removed ) .The tegu's tank has u.v a red bulb for night and a spot bulb and the uv in the day, her substrate was pushed all to one side if you looked into the 6ft viv as she had been searching for food as allway's she is very greedy as you abvoiusly saw from her size and regarding the smell all reptile shop's have a smell but i personally dont think our's stink's as i take pride in the shop's apperance and reputation i welcome anyone who wishes to come and see the shop for themselves .


----------



## gumble (Apr 27, 2008)

i,ve also had a bad experience with a shop in cardiff sold me a bd i had to have put to sleep it was so ill, when i rang them just refused to take any responsibility, never shop there again,


----------



## Jadeypop (Apr 4, 2008)

there was a shop i went in in bourmouth when i was looking for female cwd. it was terrible i was almost sick1 there was tortoises in tiny boxes! there was even lizards in chienese take-away boxes! thats just horrid! i hated it!


----------

